#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Построение мандалы Белой Тары и неделя храмовых ритуалов монастыря Дрепунг Гоманг в Москве, 19 — 27 марта

## Гошка

http://drepunggomang.ru/?p=799

----------

Aion (16.03.2016), Антончик (16.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (16.03.2016)

----------


## Гошка

Тэло Тулку Ринпоче о непостоянстве (19.03.2016)

----------

Chok Drang (25.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (25.03.2016)

----------


## Chok Drang

Юля, кажется, вообще не стареет :-)

----------

Гошка (29.03.2016)

----------

